# clavier rétro-éclairé



## abram (13 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous
Depuis la dernière mise à jour des powerbook, Apple dit qu'il y a un nouveau rétro-éclairage du clavier sur les 15" et 17". Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre le nouveau et l'ancien. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une photo ou une vidéo du nouveau rétro-éclairage ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## cyberyoyo (13 Mars 2005)

abram a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> Depuis la dernière mise à jour des powerbook, Apple dit qu'il y a un nouveau rétro-éclairage du clavier sur les 15" et 17". Je voudrais savoir quelle est la différence entre le nouveau et l'ancien. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une photo ou une vidéo du nouveau rétro-éclairage ?
> Merci d'avance



Tu as l'info ICI


----------

